# Grayling Galore (Fish Lake Loop) 9-9



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Needing to redeem my lack of Uinta success on the fly lately I decided to go somewhere where I knew the fishing is always good.....so Fish Lake Loop up Dry Fork Canyon was selected as the target.

Met up with FlyFishingLover, Aquaman and a new member.......Delement87. He was number 50 that I have fished with (TDT has fished with more members). We got started at a cold and not as colorful as last time trailhead. I swear it was like the start of horse races.....the boys mussled the ranks, leaving me in the dust!









In about 2 hours of pure uphill bi pedal motion we reached the 1st of 3 lakes.....Round Lake.









Everyone but Aquaman set up their fly gear in the trees. I tied on a Zebra Midge and on the 2nd cast got an Artic Grayling. The new fly line I bought the day before DOUBLED my fly casting distance.....worth every penny!









After 2 small Cutthroat Trout and another Grayling the action died off....so I switched to the "Cinnamon Ant" which turned the fish of Round Lake into ant killers. Aquaman bailed for higher lakes while the 3 fly guys remained, enjoying the calm weather that makes every fly fisher bust out the dry flies.









Soon asperations turned to the higher lakes. So we bailed and before we knew it we were at Sand Lake.









Known for stunted Grayling we did not spend much time, only getting a few dinks on the Zebra Midge.









Two other matching clothed ovis dorks...oh wait I ment fly fisherman were there and told us that the fish were much bigger up at Fish Lake (duh) and when asked what flies were working up there they said, "terrestrails, I will give you a big clue, use it on the green all the time". I should have asked them if it was close to my favorite fly......the RFP (Random Fly Pattern).

Left Sand Lake and got up to the gem, top of the trail, king of the hills.......Fish Lake. First thing we noticed was just how LOW the water level was. The area around the dam was just a long, shallow, skinny channel. The fishing was ok.

















Eventually we moved to the "natural lake basin"....where the fishing was WAY better!









Throwing a Zebra Copper John I got 3 fish in 3 casts! I forgot just how big Grayling's eyes are.









When the wind calmed down the reflecitons started up and the dry fly action just went RED HOT!









I am not kidding when I say the Grayling were hitting my Cinnamon Ant every single cast. Most of the time the fly sat on the water less than 10 seconds! There were a few times where the Grayling went sailing.....hitting the fly before it could even touch the water!









I did not snap a lot of pics thanks to the low battery symbol on the camera....and the fact I was trying to get as many as possible! Aquaman left without saying goodbye and when the sun went below the ridge FFL let us know he did not have a headlamp. So as we got to leaving I got a suprise on the end of my line.....a Brook Trout.....which was a perfect way to end the day....and a perfect fish for number 70!









We packed up and hiked down. At the river crossing it went from daylight to pitch black fast! In the dark we ran into some deer and the noise of many crashing bushes. Aquaman was waiting at the trailhead for us. Using spin gear and worms he got 23 fish.....both FFL and Delement87 lost count at 50 fish and I got 70. Between the 4 of us we got well over 200 fish for sure! It was a GREAT day and exactly what you expect/want after hiking all that way. Thanks Delement for joining us....it was great fishing....oh wait I ment CATCHING with you!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip, I did the pitch black hike out on Saturday night so I feel your pain. I forgot how many times I stubbed my toes! That was the first back packing trip me and my son did. You brought back lots of memories for me. Thanks for sharing!


----------

